# what are your 2015 party plans



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Since halloween is on a saturday this year what are you guys planning?Themes...food..decor?I didnt have a party last year but my party norm hosted 130 guest.This year thinking of doing something low key.yard is a sleepy hollow theme so I was thinking a bonfire party.just wondering what you guys was planning.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our party plans are...nothing! Trying to throw a party while setting up our yard display would be too much. I don't even like going to Halloween parties anywhere near the 31st because of the details we always seem to be still working out the last couple weeks before Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What she ^ said


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

The first year we hosted the Halloween party, I went all out with appetizers, mulled wine, spiced cider, cocktails, food, dessert etc. I ended up so stressed out that I barely had any fun. Thus, the last few years we have made a conscious effort to be more low key. We offer our house as the place to come hang out for Halloween. We decorate the house inside and out. We make a main dish (usually something easy we can do in the crock pot) and buy a variety of drinks. Friends bring a side dish, anything they want to drink, and usually a bag of candy to pass out. Last year we got a good 25 to 30 people throughout the evening and had quite a spread on the table. People come and go as they wish, some folks like to set up shop on the porch and pass out candy to the trick or treaters, others stay inside and chat. Generally it ends up a good time for all with minimal stress on us!


----------



## Gelly (Aug 29, 2015)

130 guests!? That's amazing.
My husband and I, newlywed last year, hosted our first Halloween "Haunted Mansion" party then, and it went over so well (we had something like 20 guests) that I decided to throw another one this year. The idea is we will continue to expand on what we've created the year before, and the haunts will become easier to put together.
Our decor theme is going to be haunted asylum/hospital, but our kitchen is going to look more like a mad scientist's lab. Our invite is just done online via a Facebook event with a couple of quick graphics I made. I am not even considering crossing over into paper invite territory for a few more years! 
Our local high school moved to their brand-new building this summer so we scored a lot of random & totally free items from the science department etc. We also found a really old walker, wheelchair and gurney all on Craigslist. We are excited to use our new finds in our decor this year!
My sister and a core group of friends who helped last year are helping make this a group effort. Takes the stress off the hostess to not have to worry about *all* the details! Sister is big on the prop creation.. One of our guy friends is all about the games and ice breakers.. His wife is more into the creepy food.. Sister in law has a huge box of decor and lighting she lends to us.. Etc.
We look forward to seeing/reading about everybody else's Halloween parties and the props they DIY!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

A party for the grandson. And I am helping with our HOAs annual Halloween event too.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Haven't been to a Halloween party in years. Mainly because like most of us, I'm setting up my yard haunt for the kids! Although I took a couple of years off these past 2, I'm back doing a small haunt at home. Will look to expand as time goes on, and as I'm needing to rebuild a lot of items I got rid of these past 2 years just because they wore out from constant use over the years.*_


----------



## cheeky_ev (Sep 27, 2015)

Our party last year was the first. It was fairly low-key but fun. We did a couple of group games, Werewolves and Cards Against Humanity (that made it adults only). I did finger foods and desserts and such, as well as a crockpot of warm apple cider. The big hit, food-wise, was these cupcakes (except everything from scratch because I believe in good cupcakes).

As far as decor, we were in a pretty small apartment, and I didn't have a lot of room or a lot of budget, but although I didn't have a theme, nor any big attraction, we did a good job of creating an overall creepy ambiance.

Anyway, this year I plan to have something similar to last year because everyone had so much fun. The main difference is that since last year was our first party, this year we'll build on the decorations from last year. Actually, I think I'm just going to get started this week and slowly but surely immerse the house and yard into the creepy zone. (The awesome thing is that I was able to do so much with so little, and the more I did, the more ideas I got.) It's kind of amazing what you can do with not much; off-white sheets thrown over the living room furniture provides a great backdrop, for example, and my favorite prop was a spider I made out of wire hangers painted black and a wee skull head, which cost about two bucks total.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

It's my first party at a new house in a completely new place and my first Halloween ever on an island. We won't have any trick-or-treaters where I live so this is a party for the adults.  Unfortunately having not been here terribly long I'm not sure what the turnout will be, but I'm still going at the decor and all. I lost all of my Halloween stuff from previous years a couple years ago after a rough divorce so I'm completely starting from scratch. 

Excited nonetheless!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have decided to just go out for halloween..I debated on a party.But I am going to give out candy and go with some gfs to a bar.


----------

